# Catch of the day.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like the shower drain after I manscape.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha with the 100 machine


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Geeez I think its still moving.......


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Looks like the shower drain after I manscape.




Trust me..... It can't be as bad as my manscape adventures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Looks like the shower drain after I manscape.


Where the heck is the 'do not like' button?:blink:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice catch!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Where you from drain ?

Looks green and cool weather from the pictures


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Fatpat said:


> Where you from drain ?
> 
> Looks green and cool weather from the pictures




Lol.... If was anything but cool. That pic is from Ardsley, NY which is about 10 miles north of NYC. It was about 90 degrees, with the humidity it felt like 100. We're in a bit of a heat wave. The thermometer on my cars dash hit 101 over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

...........


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fatpat said:


> Haha with the 100 machine


People mock the Speedrooter 91/92's but we've pulled out root balls like that before with them. Huge machines are not always necessary.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Not mocking, impressed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Lol.... If was anything but cool. That pic is from Ardsley, NY which is about 10 miles north of NYC. It was about 90 degrees, with the humidity it felt like 100. We're in a bit of a heat wave. The thermometer on my cars dash hit 101 over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Looks like good clean fun.....:laughing:


----------

